# Bug out footwear



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I was thinking in the shower today (where I do all my best thinking) about footwear when you have to bug out (long term). I have my boots and they'll be on my feet. They're in good condition, broken in and will last quite awhile. My thought was do I take a pair of sneakers too? I know carrying them in/on the pack is added weight but in the long run could be worth it. Curious what you all think?

I know some of you don't plan to bug out and if that is the case abstain from commenting or use this as a hypothetical.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I've always carried a pair of sneakers to change into when we got to camp.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I've always carried a pair of sneakers to change into when we got to camp.


Camp is great. I do as well but I'm talking if you have to carry the extra weight (even though little) and they are in your BOB. The question is do you really want the extra weight?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How heavy is your bob with and without them? I would do a couple of hikes each way and see if the difference is significant to you. I can see a real advantage in having a pair of sneakers or even boots if you can handle the weight Wearing the same shoes all day everyday can potentially hurt your feet. Mobility in a bug out situation is your friend. Runners sneakers tend to be lighter.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sneakers could be worth carrying for crossing creeks, drainage ditches, etc. Keep your primary footwear dry for healthy feet. JM2¢


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> Camp is great. I do as well but I'm talking if you have to carry the extra weight (even though little) and they are in your BOB. The question is do you really want the extra weight?


Yeah, I carried them from Oregon to Canada on the Pacific Coast Trail. I've never used a BOB in earnest.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You young guns, good Lord ..... Forget the fashion statement, your bugging out Man!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a pair of Keen hikers attached to my pack that I keep in my truck at all times, I think the extra weight is negligible.....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have spare hiking boots in each vehicle. Even an extra pair of sneakers in the jeep. Might not be a bad idea to carry a pair of light sneakers with the BOB. I will be wearing the hiking boots if I am forced to a bug out.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

I think the weight concern would be more when you change into your sneakers and are now hauling your boots.

al


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

My bugout plan isn’t much more than a thousand yard jog at this point, so I would certainly wear sneakers. But if I had to go to plan B or C, I would atleast bring secondary shoes.
I keep a few changes of clothes in the car, and a pair of adidas sambas, and usually a pair of those wired keen Sandles.
When I backpack I usually bring birth control(crocs) to walk around camp in.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

agmccall said:


> I think the weight concern would be more when you change into your sneakers and are now hauling your boots.
> 
> al


Here's a thinker ^^^^^^ :vs_clap:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I will continue to love my Bates Ultra Lites. Way more comfortable than tennis shoes.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

few yrs back, i was cruising sportsman guide. Found some Czech desert combat boots. Looked like High topped laced up sneakers, heavy canvas construction.. Ordered 3 pair at $10 each. wore out 2 pair in 2 years doing gardening, yard work ect. Loved them. Keeping one pair as reserve. Felt like wearing a sneaker on the foot; light, comfortable, allowed feet to breath, dried out quickly when wet. But I wore the souls out very quickly. Ordered a new pair of US Desert combat boots off of amazon, nice thick souls, high topped, leather and heavy canvas construction for $30. Weight 3.4 lbs. Nice and light for a combat boot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Having worn work boots for the last 45+ years, I always have a broken in pair handy.
Heck, I even wear them for regular duty, like going to the grocery store.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

As someone who still hikes up to 20 miles a day with a pack on my back, at 63, I have a few recommendations.

1) If you haven't done it yet, simulate the first day of your bug-out, (half a day out and half a day back). You will learn A LOT from this experience in more ways than I can describe.

2) Probably the biggest problem you'll encounter is leg cramps. Prevent these by taking a multivitamin tablet containing zinc and magnesium beforehand. Also, make sure you stay properly hydrated throughout the trip, (Drinks containing electrolytes are best, because sodium and potassium are important too.)

3) Your footwear should be as light as possible, considering weather conditions you might encounter. Your footwear should not be for working; it should be for *walking*. Wear your heavy boots some other time. Your greatest fatigue will be from carrying your pack and constantly lifting your legs. I once had a pair of boots that weighed less than a pound each, with special air-filled tough rubber as soles. I could hike twice as far in those as my sturdy work boots.

4) If you can be comfortable in them, get high-quality semi-thick smooth wool or bamboo socks, and change them every 5 miles, letting the previous ones dry out hanging from your pack. Don't use powder on your feet. Air them out whenever you take a break, if possible.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Good idea. Maybe something that's super lightweight like this. And plenty of moleskin for those hiking boots, even if they are broken in.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Good idea. Maybe something that's super lightweight like this. And plenty of moleskin for those hiking boots, even if they are broken in.


Now Annie .... you don't really expect your Watchman to put on those sissy half socks, now do ya?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

The RedWing boots on my feet will do nicely. Sneakers smell and I wouldn't want them in my tarp shelter.... phew!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Spent a lot of my life in Army issue boots. Some better than others. At least 6 pair of the issue boots in the boxes that will last me a the rest of my life I think. Couple Different version nothing wrong with any of them.
A second pair is great for change out each day but not without it's own issue. If I had to walk out , extra socks would have to do.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I am not a bugouter myself but I do keep a decent pack full of stuff in the trunk in an old igloo cooler for "emergency" use. I do keep a pair of Bates lightweight waterproof tac boots with the trunk stuff.I have two pair,both broken in.one pair resides in car with pack 'o' goodies.I do wear my light hikers everyday in the warmer months though.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Now Annie .... you don't really expect your Watchman to put on those sissy half socks, now do ya?


Sissy nothin'! I need to get me a new pair. I had me a pair but they disintegrated in the chlorine at the pool. They keeps my toes from getting all scratched up.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> I am not a bugouter myself but I do keep a decent pack full of stuff in the trunk in an old igloo cooler for "emergency" use. I do keep a pair of Bates lightweight waterproof tac boots with the trunk stuff.I have two pair,both broken in.one pair resides in car with pack 'o' goodies.I do wear my light hikers everyday in the warmer months though.


Oh wow, pretty nice. Bates.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have spare hiking boots in each vehicle. Even an extra pair of sneakers in the jeep. Might not be a bad idea to carry a pair of light sneakers with the BOB. I will be wearing the hiking boots if I am forced to a bug out.


Yup, 2 is 1 & 1 is none


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TGus said:


> As someone who still hikes up to 20 miles a day with a pack on my back, at 63, I have a few recommendations.
> 
> 1) If you haven't done it yet, simulate the first day of your bug-out, (half a day out and half a day back). You will learn A LOT from this experience in more ways than I can describe.
> 
> ...


I wear Temperate Weather Combat Boots in my corner of Michigan. I only go 5 miles a day with a light loadout. Be 60 on Patriots Day


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Annie said:


> Oh wow, pretty nice. Bates.


Good deal too,one pair goodwill years ago.25 bucks.the other pair at a sportsmans warehouse that was closing 45 bucks.we like to hit the thrift stores,get decent gear for pennies.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I wear Temperate Weather Combat Boots in my corner of Michigan. I only go 5 miles a day with a light loadout. Be 60 on Patriots Day


Only 60?....You young whippersnapper!....62 today here.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Only 60?....You young whippersnapper!....62 today here.


Happy Birthday!

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am wearing a pair of Red Wing boots, and they are pretty comfortable, but if I could I would take some other shoes. If it was down to 2 pair, it would be the boots and some river sandals. It is surprising how much wear & tear sandals can take, on city concrete or in water.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I got rid of my combat boots the day I was discharged. I don't know what you're wearing, but none of the combat boots we had in 1977 are in the same league as civilian boots. Everything from all eyes to slippery soles.

I wore boots to work every day. Eventually, I went for straight up comfort, and leather hiking boots won by a mile.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Only 60?....You young whippersnapper!....62 today here.


You are a old fart. 
Happy B'Day to U


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I got rid of my combat boots the day I was discharged. I don't know what you're wearing, but none of the combat boots we had in 1977 are in the same league as civilian boots. Everything from all eyes to slippery soles.
> 
> I wore boots to work every day. Eventually, I went for straight up comfort, and leather hiking boots won by a mile.


My Bates Temperate Weather Boots were made 20 miles away from me and are great in the forest.
THey suck Azz on cement though


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I wear renegades by Lowa.









Have worn these hiking, work, and going to the store. They are two years old and still in great shape. Took them fishing last weekend.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Now that you mention it, I need new hiking boots. Time to head to REI.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I got rid of my combat boots the day I was discharged. I don't know what you're wearing, but none of the combat boots we had in 1977 are in the same league as civilian boots. Everything from all eyes to slippery soles.
> 
> I wore boots to work every day. Eventually, I went for straight up comfort, and leather hiking boots won by a mile.[/QUOTE
> I must admit, I love Under Armor Verais. I always go with brown or tan boots, because Black gets so damn hot.
> ...


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

TGus said:


> As someone who still hikes up to 20 miles a day with a pack on my back, at 63, I have a few recommendations. ...
> 
> Sorry! What I meant to say was "As someone who occasionally hikes up to 20 miles in one day with a pack on my back, ..."
> 
> For some reason, I couldn't edit my reply.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> TGus said:
> 
> 
> > As someone who still hikes up to 20 miles a day with a pack on my back, at 63, I have a few recommendations. ...
> ...


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> TGus said:
> 
> 
> > So .... your calling bullshit on yourself, huh?
> ...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I had never given much thought past two pair of boots, but it might be nice to have something you can put on in a hurry. the weight isn't much of an issue, but space could be a problem for me.


----------

